# NABBA BRITAIN 2012 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st Carl Jolley

2nd Jason Patton

3rd Andy Harvey

4th Aaron Hudson

5th Kayle Isaacs

6th Stephen Chadiwana

Masters Over 40

1st Steve Johnson

2nd Nigel Goundry

3rd Ezekiel Gayle

4th Robert McRobbie

5th David Reece

6th Kevin Davenport

Masters Over 50

1st Nigel Cox

2nd Dave Steca

3rd Donald Learoyd

4th John Lee

5th Randall Green

6th David Allen Foo

Juniors

1st Josh Law

2nd Darren Knott

3rd Ben Warner

4th Luke Storrs

5th Dean Monteith

6th Jamal Khalkulah

Miss Toned Figure

1st Nicola Bentham

2nd Sally Knights

3rd Nina Ross

4th Catherine Hosker Brothers

5th Adele Blake

6th Kay Goodwin

Miss Trained Class 2

1st Cheryl Steele

2nd Kelly Freeman

3rd Emma Brace

4th Michelle Callaghan

5th Louise Burchill

6th Rachel Turner

Miss Trained Class 1

1st Pamela Higgins

2nd Sarah Hallett

3rd Nicola Goodwin

4th Katherine Reid

5th Jane Whitley

6th Linda Cassidy

Novice

1st Kade Kendall

2nd Rick Hall

3rd Matthew Steele

4th Gareth Wilson

5th Lee Willis

6th Anthony Hathaway

Mr Class 4

1st Ricky Moore

2nd Kurt Le Quesne

3rd James Salmond

4th Paul Scarborough

5th Darren Poole

6th Slawomir Lisek

Mr Class 3

1st Anthony Bailes

2nd Steve Cart

3rd Jo Walker

4th Martin Crossley

5th Lee Henderson

6th Chris Knopp

Mr Class 2

1st Andy James

2nd Juris Skribans

3rd Kai Lyons

4th Gary Ferguson

5th Lee Blackburn

6th Chris West

Mr Class 1

1st Lukas Gabris

2nd Mark Getty

3rd Stuart Garrington

4th Daniel Welburn

5th Stuart Bateson

6th Philip Pass

Overall Miss Pamela Higgins

Overall Mr Anthony Bailes


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

How many ukm members on there Apart from paul


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Little stu said:


> How many ukm members on there Apart from paul


me pal i won the first timers


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know Juris who came 2nd in class 2. Really nice bloke


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anthony bailes is outstanding


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

loganator said:


> me pal i won the first timers


did u compete in UKBFF BODYPOWER aswell?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

quick , better do some research. Idiot !! :spam:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I was there in class 3 didn't make top 6 but what an awesome experience! the standard was amazing and being put next to Anth Bailes didn't help! But cant wait to get back up there next year now, at worst its put some fire in my belly i loved every second!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

big silver back said:


> I was there in class 3 didn't make top 6 but what an awesome experience! the standard was amazing and being put next to Anth Bailes didn't help! But cant wait to get back up there next year now, at worst its put some fire in my belly i loved every second!!!!!!


well done Dean... :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> well done Dean... :thumbup1:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## kayleplaya (May 19, 2012)

I am Little stu. Kayle Isaacs took 5th in first timers representing North West


----------



## kayleplaya (May 19, 2012)

You smashed it Carl mate. Amazing physique


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done to Pro-10 Sponsored Lukas Gabris he made us proud!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

pretty sure Aaron Hudson used to be a member?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Nightmare up there they wont leave you take any, i've ordered some with dsn though so hopefully i'll get some soon


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

hi dean did justin do the britain i havent been to the gym since the wales to see any1 my bloody backs gone again


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

big louie said:


> hi dean did justin do the britain i havent been to the gym since the wales to see any1 my bloody backs gone again


Gotta look after that back mate, injurys suck! Yeah Justin did it also and didn't make top 6 either that should give you some idea of the standard up there, unbelievable!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Aaron Hudson is a member  Amazing physique x x


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Agreed with the Aaron comment.

At 24, one to watch for sure. One of the best backs around.

He's only been training seriously for 2 years!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Slight of hand said:


> Agreed with the Aaron comment.
> 
> At 24, one to watch for sure. One of the best backs around.
> 
> He's only been training seriously for 2 years!


Aaron was off at the Brits. This guy will turn pro. I have no doubt. Amazing bodybuilder.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Big Well done to my girlfriend Sarah Hallett.

Looked awesome baby.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PRL said:


> Aaron was off at the Brits. This guy will turn pro. I have no doubt. Amazing bodybuilder.


Yup - agree with this completely x x


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

PRL said:


> Big Well done to my girlfriend Sarah Hallett.
> 
> Looked awesome baby.


She looked amazing fair play :thumbup1:


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Great to see the results - now the pics please...


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Helloooooo! Ears were burning 

Pete's right I was off at the Brit, but I won the Novice and took the Overall at the NAC-UK British Open last weekend


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

kayleplaya said:


> You smashed it Carl mate. Amazing physique


thanks kayle pal! i just added some pics from the NWEST your on em pal lookin ripped , im not quite dialed in on them cant wait to see the britain pics im 7 lbs lighter with glutes ripped up just waitin on them from dns vid . youl be on them too seein as 3 lads from NW placed in the britain final ..well done us lol is Andy on here do you know? anyways your prolly in thailand now i just remembered your holiday plans dont party to hard im comin to pro gym to dish out a beasting when you get back take care buddy

these pics are me 3 weeks before the Britain at the north west were i won .. waiting for britain pics from dns


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> did u compete in UKBFF BODYPOWER aswell?


Yes pal I did the northwest first timers and won then did the ukbff super qualifier mr class just to get some stage time and see how I looked with the big lads and made the mistake of mentioning nabba and got treated like sh##* for the rest of the day and got placed 3rd and robbed in my opinion , came home and did the open Liverpool the day after won the novice class and came second in mr class , then did nabba Britain first timers the sat after and won that aswell ,

Zero carbed and curcits in the weeks between each show to drop water and hold off the rebound and put 1 and 1/2 stone on in 3 days after the Britain .. Think it was cos I had held it off for the 3 weeks doin the shows and so when i eventually let my rebound happen felt like I'd been shot out of a cannon but worth every bit 5 trophys in 3 weeks and mr Britain first timers to boot What a buzz that's all I can say !


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

The Guvnor said:


> Great to see the results - now the pics please...


If you look properly you will find them.

There are pics up on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com. There should also be some on the Nabba page soon.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

DnSVideo said:


> If you look properly you will find them.
> 
> There are pics up on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com. There should also be some on the Nabba page soon.


Thanks dave , will take a look now


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

The Guvnor said:


> Great to see the results - now the pics please...  [/quote
> 
> pics are on nabba website now


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think its great what you have done in such a short time but surely by coming 3rd in bodypower mr then winning a novice comp then placing 2nd in mr how were you a 1st timer at the brits.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> Yes pal I did the northwest first timers and won then did the ukbff super qualifier mr class just to get some stage time and see how I looked with the big lads and made the mistake of mentioning nabba and got treated like sh##* for the rest of the day and got placed 3rd and robbed in my opinion , came home and did the open Liverpool the day after won the novice class and came second in mr class , then did nabba Britain first timers the sat after and won that aswell ,
> 
> Zero carbed and curcits in the weeks between each show to drop water and hold off the rebound and put 1 and 1/2 stone on in 3 days after the Britain .. Think it was cos I had held it off for the 3 weeks doin the shows and so when i eventually let my rebound happen felt like I'd been shot out of a cannon but worth every bit 5 trophys in 3 weeks and mr Britain first timers to boot What a buzz that's all I can say !


How on earth was you able to compete at the NW and the Britain as a 1st timer when you obviously was not a 1st timer? the rules in NABBA is a first timer is a person who has never stepped onstage you obviously had as a Mr as well as a Novice??


----------



## johnuk (Jul 11, 2006)

to be honest the judging in that first timers class was horrid a few guys got shafted BAD i think nabba need to up there game with the judging


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnuk said:


> to be honest the judging in that first timers class was horrid a few guys got shafted BAD i think nabba need to up there game with the judging


how so? what was so bad?


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

First timers should be age capped to 30 IMO.

The guys who placed above me were all over 30, and have been training for years and probably dieted for X, Y or Z reason. There was myself and a few other guys in our mid-20s who were held back because of this, I got 4th but some didn't place because of this.

End of the day I'm not here to give the political BS to NABBA - heck I beat guys over 40 years old a week later at the NAC show who have probably been training as long as I've been alive (and if i were a year younger I could have been in the juniors as I'm 24). The point is as a first timer you're not expected to have huge amounts of muscle mass nor should you not be expected to be shredded to the wire.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

fit1 said:


> I think its great what you have done in such a short time but surely by coming 3rd in bodypower mr then winning a novice comp then placing 2nd in mr how were you a 1st timer at the brits.


My first show was the nabba northwest first timers , before that i had never entered a show in my life so i was a first timer then and because i won the first timers i got an invite for the britain first timers finals ... you cant just enter the britain its invite only from regional comps ie i won the northwest my first ever show so you could say i wasnt a first timer after the northwest but niether were any other regional finalists that i competed against because they won their regional shows to be invited to compete at the britain first timers finals , the other shows i did were in the couple of weeks between the northwest and the britain so i dont see how that would make any difference as i was a first timer when i won the northwest and competed against the other regional first timers in the britain who won there shows and had all been on stage before just like me and had to have been on stage to be invited to the britain ,

hope that clears it up for you


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

johnuk said:


> to be honest the judging in that first timers class was horrid a few guys got shafted BAD i think nabba need to up there game with the judging


Its called condition pal ! i may not have been the biggest guy on stage but won on condition and symetry .. i and a lot of other guys find nabba to be really fair and to be honest quite a few people who watched the shoew and had there guys competing too placed things the same as the judges so i dont think anyone got shafted ....

who do you think got shafted just out of interest ?~


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> How on earth was you able to compete at the NW and the Britain as a 1st timer when you obviously was not a 1st timer? the rules in NABBA is a first timer is a person who has never stepped onstage you obviously had as a Mr as well as a Novice??


Ok i'll explain once again.... the northwest was my first show and got me an invite to the britain i never did any shows before the northwest , the other shows were inbetween northwest and britain so didnt make any difference as i was a first timer at the northwest and qualified for the britain as a first timer , eveeryone else at the britain had been on stage before too otherwise they couldnt have got an invite .

im not some first time trohpy robbing veteran but can see how you would confuse it

do your reasearce on the dates if you like and youu will see that the northwest was my first show " first timers "

NABBA NORTHWEST FIRST TIMERS 13 MAY

UKBFF BODYPOWER 19 MAY mr class just jumped in to see what i would look like against mr class and wasn't bothered about placing

LIVERPOOL OPEN NOVICE AND LIVERPOOL OPEN MR CLASS 20 MAY again i was in shape so jumped on stage made no odds to my status as i was a first timer at nw

NABBA NORTHWEST FIRST TIMERS FINAL ALL WINNERS FROM REGIONS SAT 2 JUNE invited from winning first timers nw my first show never competed before

So you see i didn't have a novice and mr when i competed in the nw and qualified for the britain i was a first timer the wierd thing wa sdoing 3 shows back to back in the weekend between when it made no difference as i was a first timer at the nw and qualified for the britain as a first timer ,

take a look around on the net have you heard of me before no and thats because i never competed before the nw


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AaronHudson said:


> First timers should be age capped to 30 IMO.
> 
> The guys who placed above me were all over 30, and have been training for years and probably dieted for X, Y or Z reason. There was myself and a few other guys in our mid-20s who were held back because of this, I got 4th but some didn't place because of this.
> 
> ...


what does it matter how old they are? as long as they have not stepped on stage before it does not matter, no one is holding you back or any one else as for not expected to have a huge amount of muscle mass? says who? Aaron you are a gifted guy with a great physique so with your way of thinking why didn't you give others a chance and go into the Novice or Mr class? just for the record in NABBA you are 3yrs over the age limit for Juniors but that is irrelevant you compete against the guys who turn up on the day as long as they dont break the rules there age, muscle mass and condition has nothing to do with it.



loganator said:


> Ok i'll explain once again.... the northwest was my first show and got me an invite to the britain i never did any shows before the northwest , the other shows were inbetween northwest and britain so didnt make any difference as i was a first timer at the northwest and qualified for the britain as a first timer , eveeryone else at the britain had been on stage before too otherwise they couldnt have got an invite .
> 
> im not some first time trohpy robbing veteran but can see how you would confuse it
> 
> ...


yea i re-read my post after BUT i am sure there is a rule that says you cannot compete between the qualifier and the finals if you are a first timer, i am checking with NABBA now about it.......i judged you at the NW and you was a worthy winner...


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the links to the pics guys!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> what does it matter how old they are? as long as they have not stepped on stage before it does not matter, no one is holding you back or any one else as for not expected to have a huge amount of muscle mass? says who? Aaron you are a gifted guy with a great physique so with your way of thinking why didn't you give others a chance and go into the Novice or Mr class? just for the record in NABBA you are 3yrs over the age limit for Juniors but that is irrelevant you compete against the guys who turn up on the day as long as they dont break the rules there age, muscle mass and condition has nothing to do with it.
> 
> yea i re-read my post after BUT i am sure there is a rule that says you cannot compete between the qualifier and the finals if you are a first timer, i am checking with NABBA now about it.......i judged you at the NW and you was a worthy winner...


pscarb it doesn't say anything about inbetween contests on the nabba site rules , believe me i cheked before i competed ... plenty of lads at the gym told me to do the parr hall warrington show which was the week before the nw and i said no because i didnt want to skrew up my chances at the nw . believe me pal i looked into it and have done everything by the book and worked my tripe out at the gym and suffered with the diet to achieve what i did ...surely this is what it's about ,

i just hope we can put this one to bed now as i didn't break any of nabbas rules and made dam sure of it before i competed .

I just came back to the site to chat with some like minded people and maybe get some help advice from the vets on here about doing it again next year in class 3 ... yes i did say class 3 not first timers lol!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

There is deffo no rule about qualifying and competeting before finals as a first timer there is nothing about it on the nabba site i checked before i competed and looked again now to double check


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

@ pscarb thanks for your coments about the nw ..i worked my tripe out and dropped another 7lbs for the britain because i knew i wouldn't be the biggest guy there i went for all out condition and luckily for me the judges went for that over size as the guy who came second was defffo bigger than me yes but not shredded and would just liketo add that i thought both the nw and the britain had really good competitors and i never once knew which way it would go i just did everything i could do thats all .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> pscarb it doesn't say anything about inbetween contests on the nabba site rules , believe me i cheked before i competed ... plenty of lads at the gym told me to do the parr hall warrington show which was the week before the nw and i said no because i didnt want to skrew up my chances at the nw . believe me pal i looked into it and have done everything by the book and worked my tripe out at the gym and suffered with the diet to achieve what i did ...surely this is what it's about ,
> 
> i just hope we can put this one to bed now as i didn't break any of nabbas rules and made dam sure of it before i competed .
> 
> I just came back to the site to chat with some like minded people and maybe get some help advice from the vets on here about doing it again next year in class 3 ... yes i did say class 3 not first timers lol!


because you competed in between the shows it does not put you in a bad light mate and no one is doubting your dedication and hard work BUT i am sure this has been said about the competing before the finals as a first timer but i may be wrong.....

it does not look good though you competing as a MR then taking the 1 st timer title at the Britain i am sure you can see this?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> because you competed in between the shows it does not put you in a bad light mate and no one is doubting your dedication and hard work BUT i am sure this has been said about the competing before the finals as a first timer but i may be wrong.....
> 
> it does not look good though you competing as a MR then taking the 1 st timer title at the Britain i am sure you can see this?


I can see what your saying but could i have competed as a first timer betwen the two shows but felt i had marked my chosen path with nabba and didnt compete as a first timer again inbetween the nw and britain "AS SOME WOULD HAVE AND BELIEVE ME I SAW FIRST HAND THAT IT DOES HAPPEN" because i had already won as a first timer and it would have felt wrong to me to rob someone else of their first time on stage and was actually just trying to follow rules and play as fair as possible whilst taking a look at what i would be up against next year in the higher classes i was just having a look .. thats all i was trying to do mate honestly i did the best i could and tried to be as fair as i could ....

I think what would have been much worse was if i had gone around entering other shows as a first timer after i had won the nw stealing other peoples places in comps that i couldn't have cared less about , thats why i entered as a novice or mr i was trying to be fair to other people seriously pal


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

mate enjoy your win you deserved it, now like you have said set your sights on doing the same in class 3 next year. you do have the potential to do very well.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> what does it matter how old they are? as long as they have not stepped on stage before it does not matter, no one is holding you back or any one else as for not expected to have a huge amount of muscle mass? says who? Aaron you are a gifted guy with a great physique so with your way of thinking why didn't you give others a chance and go into the Novice or Mr class? just for the record in NABBA you are 3yrs over the age limit for Juniors but that is irrelevant you compete against the guys who turn up on the day as long as they dont break the rules there age, muscle mass and condition has nothing to do with it.
> 
> yea i re-read my post after BUT i am sure there is a rule that says you cannot compete between the qualifier and the finals if you are a first timer, i am checking with NABBA now about it.......i judged you at the NW and you was a worthy winner...


I think what a first timer is has been lost along the way. Jim Charles (I've been led to believe) came up with the category to give (his words) "younger guys who want to get on the ladder a chance". I competed last year at the England and placed third having never dieted - that's a first timer.

Someone who's been training for 10 years plus is going to have an unfair advantage and defeats the point of the category.

One guy was 40 - he didn't place, but that's not the point, he's over 40 before he's a first timer IMO.

Yes - I do have a lot of muscle mass, but that's not the end of it all because I didn't win either shows I've entered at NABBA. Am I bitter? No, I got beat fair and square. But to see the top three guys who were over 30 hogging up spots where there's younger guys I think it's a little unfair. Just my opinion.

As for being a junior - yes, at NAC a junior is under 23, therefore a year younger I could have entered as a junior at the NAC show.

I noticed someone mentioned about competing between qualifying for the Britain as a first timer and actually competing at the Britain - I was categorically told this was a no-no because I was going to enter the Mr Bolton show in April and was told i'd be disqualified from the Britain by Jim Charles.

Just my opinions guys - not having a dig at anyone


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Aaron I contacted you a while back about sponsorship if you want to talk message me cheers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> I think what a first timer is has been lost along the way. Jim Charles (I've been led to believe) came up with the category to give (his words) "younger guys who want to get on the ladder a chance". I competed last year at the England and placed third having never dieted - that's a first timer.
> 
> Someone who's been training for 10 years plus is going to have an unfair advantage and defeats the point of the category.
> 
> ...


Do you think the answer is to have a juniors, a first timers under thirty and and over 30 category?


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Do you think the answer is to have a juniors, a first timers under thirty and and over 30 category?


Hmmm... I don't know tbh... I don't know if there'd be enough competitors at the shows?

From my category at the NABBA England last year guy who came 2nd competed at the Britain and then as a Novice at the NAC British, like I did. He's 25 and to me that's fair - he's young and gone through the route as it was intended... A guy who's 40 and been training for 20 years is going to look better than a young guy ages 22 due to muscle maturity, size etc whether or not he's competed. It's almost like "now I'm in my 30s I think I'm good enough to beat guys starting out so I'll have a go at it now". That's not giving that 22 year old a chance.

I think that first timers should almost be for guys with less that 5-8 years training under their belt. A guy at the age of 40 has had enough years to really get to know their body, heck they may have done a few contest preps and pulled out? It just seems like an unfair advantage IMO.

Maybe the term "First Timer" leaves it too open ended and interpretable in different ways?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

fit1 said:


> mate enjoy your win you deserved it, now like you have said set your sights on doing the same in class 3 next year. you do have the potential to do very well.


thanks a lot for your comment it's apreaciated just wish i could get a decent sponsor to help along the way , it cost me a bomb to get to the britain and am struggling in the building trade at the moment with not much work on at all but simply love bodybuilding , used to do thai boxing ect but quit after too many injurys and found my self in the gym and realised it was my thing ...I think the main thing i need to work on before moving up to a hight class is my legs so i've been beasting them twice a week loads of deep leg press , hack squat etc i keep trying to get under the squat rack but struggle geting my back under the bar so have to use machines instead ... any tips on beasting tear drop and anterior leg or getting my back under the squat bar is greatly apreaciated lol ,

cheers


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Hmmm... I don't know tbh... I don't know if there'd be enough competitors at the shows?
> 
> From my category at the NABBA England last year guy who came 2nd competed at the Britain and then as a Novice at the NAC British, like I did. He's 25 and to me that's fair - he's young and gone through the route as it was intended... A guy who's 40 and been training for 20 years is going to look better than a young guy ages 22 due to muscle maturity, size etc whether or not he's competed. It's almost like "now I'm in my 30s I think I'm good enough to beat guys starting out so I'll have a go at it now". That's not giving that 22 year old a chance.
> 
> ...


mate iv'e seen monsterous guys at 18 years old plus the older guys have to work twice as hard to diet to stage condition so i think the door swings both ways , im 38 but only been training properly for just over 2 years and had a thai boxing and mma background before that so i also think genetics play more of a role than muscle maturity although i do think some of the older guys look more striated than the younger guys so i can see how it can make a bit of a difference but hen you have your youth and a decent pysique so use it pal .. rome wasn't built in a day was it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AaronHudson said:


> I think what a first timer is has been lost along the way. Jim Charles (I've been led to believe) came up with the category to give (his words) "younger guys who want to get on the ladder a chance". I competed last year at the England and placed third having never dieted - that's a first timer.
> 
> Someone who's been training for 10 years plus is going to have an unfair advantage and defeats the point of the category.
> 
> ...


Aaron which show did you do to qualify for the NABBA Britain 1st timer class?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AaronHudson said:


> Hmmm... I don't know tbh... I don't know if there'd be enough competitors at the shows?
> 
> From my category at the NABBA England last year guy who came 2nd competed at the Britain and then as a Novice at the NAC British, like I did. He's 25 and to me that's fair - he's young and gone through the route as it was intended... A guy who's 40 and been training for 20 years is going to look better than a young guy ages 22 due to muscle maturity, size etc whether or not he's competed. It's almost like "now I'm in my 30s I think I'm good enough to beat guys starting out so I'll have a go at it now". That's not giving that 22 year old a chance.
> 
> ...


it does not leave anything open it is a class for guys who have never stepped on stage there is no age limit....


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Aaron which show did you do to qualify for the NABBA Britain 1st timer class?


Got invited at the NABBA England last october mate


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it does not leave anything open it is a class for guys who have never stepped on stage there is no age limit....


Yeah I can appreciate that and I see your point, but my argument is that just because a guy hasn't stepped on stage doesn't mean he doesn't have an age and experience advantage over guy younger guys.

Just saying it from my point of view mate. Age etc made no odds to me whatsoever, as I said I won the overall NAC British last weekend as a Novice (my 3rd show) against the Mr and Master classes - all of whom were older than me.

However, the general feeling amongst the other younger competitors at the NABBA Britain was that they were at a disadvantage and ****ed off because they didn't feel they got a look in. Me personally I was very happy with my 4th placing at the NABBA Brits, and for the record I was the second youngest in the class at 24.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Got invited at the NABBA England last october mate


Thought you looked well decent at the britain as did a lot of the other guys and thought it was a really decent class as was the northwest , i only decided to do a show 16 weeks before the northwest and never even watched a show before that so would say you probably had more time and experience than me to get ready for it despite our age difference and also am pretty sure kayle isaccs is 21 and younger than you as i asked him after the show as he is just down the road from me in birkinhead and competed with me at the northwest and came second to me and is now a friend of mine he is on here as Kayleplaya if you want to ask him pal but im sure he's younger than you


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Yeah I can appreciate that and I see your point, but my argument is that just because a guy hasn't stepped on stage doesn't mean he doesn't have an age and experience advantage over guy younger guys.
> 
> Just saying it from my point of view mate. Age etc made no odds to me whatsoever, as I said I won the overall NAC British last weekend as a Novice (my 3rd show) against the Mr and Master classes - all of whom were older than me.
> 
> However, the general feeling amongst the other younger competitors at the NABBA Britain was that they were at a disadvantage and ****ed off because they didn't feel they got a look in. Me personally I was very happy with my 4th placing at the NABBA Brits, and for the record I was the second youngest in the class at 24.


Just for the record Aaron my trainng buddy thought that it was between me and you at the britain and his exact words were if they were looking for size it was you and if they were looking for condition it was me ..quite few people in our group were suprised when you came 4th i actually thought you looked like a monster but thought you didn't quite get it right on the day wich happens ....to be honest im glad its not open height classes in the Mr classes next year and think you will do well ...at least you got the chance to dwarf people in the first timers eh?

as for people saying other competetors were too old or had too much experience i think people will always look for excuses when they get beat the trick is to learn why someone beat you and turn your weakness into strengths i learned very quickly through matial arts that its good to win but winning teaches us nothing because we are full of our selves defeat on the other hand forces a good athlete to ask why it happened and what he can do about it " not directed at you personally by the way " just following up on your comment about other guys being f%***Ed off at older guys etc being there when in fact i think the older guy has to work twice as hard to peel back the layers to see whats underneath.

i always look at the better guy and tell my self just how hard i need to train and what i need to do to beat him no matter what it takes and that has done ok for me up to now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AaronHudson said:


> Yeah I can appreciate that and I see your point, but my argument is that just because a guy hasn't stepped on stage doesn't mean he doesn't have an age and experience advantage over guy younger guys.
> 
> Just saying it from my point of view mate. Age etc made no odds to me whatsoever, as I said I won the overall NAC British last weekend as a Novice (my 3rd show) against the Mr and Master classes - all of whom were older than me.
> 
> However, the general feeling amongst the other younger competitors at the NABBA Britain was that they were at a disadvantage and ****ed off because they didn't feel they got a look in. Me personally I was very happy with my 4th placing at the NABBA Brits, and for the record I was the second youngest in the class at 24.


It makes no difference what so ever how old you are, your success has proven this, so what if a guy competed as a first timer but only trained for 2yrs? Would he be ok? What about novice? They could be competing in there second year of training and be up against guys who have trained for ten years? This is all irrelevant to be fair as it is with all federations all you have to do to compete in a first timer class is be a first timer......and I don't see that changing


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Guys I really don't mean to sound like sour grapes here or like I'm bitching, because I'm not.

I can totally see where you're coming from, all in saying is that there's those who are less honest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AaronHudson said:


> Guys I really don't mean to sound like sour grapes here or like I'm bitching, because I'm not.
> 
> I can totally see where you're coming from, all in saying is that there's those who are less honest.


less honest in what regard? if they are a first timer? yes i agree but that would be the same for a 40yr old guy or a 25yr old guy so where i agree the honesty part has to be there it has nothing to do with age....


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Guys I really don't mean to sound like sour grapes here or like I'm bitching, because I'm not.
> 
> I can totally see where you're coming from, all in saying is that there's those who are less honest.


yes Aaaron i can totally agree with that, i know people who have done every show under the sun as a first timer and would bet my last puond that the area qualifier shows were full of people who had competed before and those same people will go and do it again in different federatins and hope noone notices but will they get anywhere really with weak mindsets like that ?

My opionion is no they wont because they dont have the balls to step up to the plate and do what really needs doing to succeed ..

Well done on your win at the nac open !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Time for food and gym man i love porridge


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

going offline for a couple of days now cos me Nan and biggest supporter is going into hospital for some treatment she got the C but is a massive fighter ..i dedicated my win at the Britain to her when dns interviewed me backstage ...COME ON NAN TIME FOR YOU TO WIN NOW !

See you soon chaps thanks

Not sure if I should have posted about this on here just that she really is my biggest supporter and told me I could win . Anyways first treatment successful by the looks of things and she's coming home today .... Time to feed her up now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyway whos going to the world tomorrow?


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Totally agree with both there ^^^



loganator said:


> going offline for a couple of days now cos me Nan and biggest supporter is going into hospital for some treatment she got the C but is a massive fighter ..i dedicated my win at the Britain to her when dns interviewed me backstage ...COME ON NAN TIME FOR YOU TO WIN NOW !
> 
> See you soon chaps thanks


all the best mate


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

both have a point here

I'm 41 and have thought about competing for the first time, that in itself has disadvantages against a fresh faced 22 year old!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Slight of hand said:


> both have a point here
> 
> I'm 41 and have thought about competing for the first time, that in itself has disadvantages against a fresh faced 22 year old!


If your a first timer it doesnt matter how old you are your a first timer so more than qualify for any first timer show. Everyone has to to start somewhere and bodybuilding isn't just a young mans sport. Most of the best physiques around today are in the 35-45 age group, i suppose thats why they are thinking of moving the o40 to o45 in Nabba. Thats not saying that there aint some brilliant youngsters coming into the sport either but like i said if you've never competed, how ever old you are your a first timer so dont be put off mate get stuck in and enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> both have a point here
> 
> I'm 41 and have thought about competing for the first time, that in itself has disadvantages against a fresh faced 22 year old!


My advice is get it done now !

It's an amazing experience getting up there after all the hard work ..

I'm personally hooked now and getting ready for the next lot already , I'm off to bang some squats out in a minute actually !

Good luck with it and get it done !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marvel man said:


> here are the comps went in after 40 years old for the daddy competitor the ever walked albert !!! HOW MANY COMPS ??????? @pscarb more miles yet matey


  maybe buddy but after the Universe I will be retiring for reasons other than competing......I just feel It is the right time for both me and my young family.....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Aaron. If you'd seen Jordan Pearson win the juniors yrs ago EFBB it was then, or Stuart Core, your argument wouldn't stand up.

Both looked outstanding at tender years.

Stow


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

marvel man said:


> what a great start to competitive bodybuilding - fantastic stuff - hope to be reading about further victories from you- whats you plan now ??or still getting your head around it ??


Hi marvel man sorry i only just read your post , thanks for your comments , it's all bitter sweet at the moment as i won the britain then found out my Nan who i live with and look after has got cancer so it was like high/low and knocked me for 6 to be honest ,

To answer your question though yes im planning to compete again and am training harder than ever now that i dont have to diet for a while and im grabbing as much rebound as i can training legs hard twice a week and in the gym 6 days every week , If im ready then i will be doing the nabba england in class 3 later in the year failing that i will do the northwest in class 3 in 2013 and go as far as i can from that ....Full steam ahead from now on 200% effort and will see where it takes me ,

just wish i had a sponsor to be honest just to take the edge off finintialy but managed this year and will do it again on my own if necassary .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DNS can you let e know when you will be getting the pictures for the NABBA West to Alex Mac as the show was back in April and you have not sent them to him so missed this months BEEF?? yet you have sent him pics to shows after the West??



DnSVideo said:


> First Timers
> 
> 1st Carl Jolley
> 
> ...


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to clarify, Paul, there were none of our photo's were included in the latest edition of the Beef.


----------



## johnuk (Jul 11, 2006)

loganator said:


> Its called condition pal ! i may not have been the biggest guy on stage but won on condition and symetry .. i and a lot of other guys find nabba to be really fair and to be honest quite a few people who watched the shoew and had there guys competing too placed things the same as the judges so i dont think anyone got shafted ....
> 
> who do you think got shafted just out of interest ?~


you won it hands down mate i was talking about the bloke in sixth who was in great condition and some 17 stone water baby in 5th who looked about six weeks out beet him but thats nabba for ya i always laugh when i got to narba shows they need to replace all them old judges with new blood just my opinion some might not agree


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicola Bentham.....WOW.....that is all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnuk said:


> you won it hands down mate i was talking about the bloke in sixth who was in great condition and some 17 stone water baby in 5th who looked about six weeks out beet him but thats nabba for ya i always laugh when i got to narba shows *they need to replace all them old judges with new blood just my opinion some might not agree*


They are doing but as with all federations and all results it is an opinion this is why there is more than one judge


----------

